

How the US stopped its fisheries from collapsing - dimitar
http://www.vox.com/2014/5/8/5669120/how-the-us-stopped-its-fisheries-from-collapsing

======
_mulder_
I'm still disappointed however that there is not greater public awareness
about the problems of over-fishing. Infact, I'd go as far as to say there is
zero public awareness about where fish actual come from. It sounds silly I
know, but fish is consistently touted as a healthy food and how we should eat
more and more fish because it's good for you. Correct, it may be good for us,
but it's simply not sustainable to eat more and more. I'm always surprised
when I ask my friends where they think the fish they're eating came from and
they're nearly all unaware that there even was huge problem with fish stocks.
I mean come one, Pacific Bluefin tuna has declined by 96%!!! and it's a
similar story for North Sea Cod.

There should be a greater focus on 'sustainable managed fisheries' vs open sea
fishing, in the same way as people are aware of the difference between factory
farming and free range.

also, it wouldn't hurt if everyone ate a little less fish (and meat for that
matter)

~~~
afarrell
I'm pretty sure Billy Joel fans are well aware of the problem of overfishing,
at least in the New England region.

~~~
kissickas
Billy Joel - "Downeaster Alexa"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVlDSzbrH5M&feature=kp](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVlDSzbrH5M&feature=kp)

------
a2tech
I'm not surprised. I work with a variety of NGO's that work in the fisheries
and they're first rate scientists who are incredibly passionate about
conservation. They understand the pushback from people fishermen, but take a
long view of fisheries management-if we let you fish as much as you want now,
with modern equipment, you'll have a few seasons of incredibly high yields
which means your catch will be worth nothing, then the fisheries will collapse
and you'll be broke and pissed that no one told you it was a bad idea.

------
rtpg
Great to see that conservation efforts are not all doom and gloom, the thing
that surprised me the most is that the US seemed to really be ahead of the
curve on this one.

I wonder how Asia'll deal with this. I always hear about some salmon varieties
being way too overeaten/overfished in Japan, and I have a hard time seeing how
the government will convince local fishermen to cool their jets.

~~~
_delirium
Something similar has been playing out in ICCAT [1], where the U.S. has been
pushing for lower tuna quotas recommended by the NOAA as the sustainable
yield, but Japan has kept them from going through.

[1] International Commission for the Conservation of Atlantic Tunas, but
widely referred to derisively as the International Conspiracy to Catch All
Tuna

------
wnevets
Let me get this straight, government regulations corrected a disaster caused
by unabated industry? I hope libertarians don't see this.

~~~
tsotha
Good idea. Don't tell the libertarians. Otherwise they'll explain why you're
an idiot.

~~~
wnevets
Feel free to explain why I'm an idiot. I would love for you to prove that
you're capable of thought beyond one line insults.

~~~
tsotha
Repeat after me:

Libertarians are not anarchists. Libertarians are not anarchists. Libertarians
are not anarchists.

~~~
wnevets
that was your big follow up? Wow, you got me.

~~~
tsotha
Well, everything you know about libertarians is wrong, so I had to start with
the basics. Let me know when that sinks in and I'll give you another dose.

~~~
wnevets
your insights are truly amazing. How do I subscribe to your newsletter?

~~~
tsotha
Oh, I'm sorry. No newsletter for you. You failed the IQ test.

~~~
wnevets
man your one liners are sweet

